# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: کمک در مورد اجرای مجدد فایل exe

## Mohsen-Mosavat

سلام. من کمی مبتدی ام. یه برنامه به اسم garena دارم که فقط یک بار اجرا میشه. می خوام کاری کنم که چند بار اجرا شه. اگه بتونین برام تغییراتی در فایل اجراییش بدین تا بتونم چند بار اجراش کنم واقاً ممنون میشم  :لبخند: 
اینم فایل اجراییش که upload کردم :  http://depositfiles.com/files/n4p85mz3q
                                                                                                   یا http://rapidshare.com/files/349223133/Garena.rar.html

----------

